# Neuer LAPI aber wie?



## Mordor_FRI (10 März 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop. Wollte eine Bittschrift bei der Abteilungsleitung einreichen.
Habe allerdings ein Problem. meinen CP 5512 (PCMCIA).
Alle neuen Laptops haben Expresscard-Anschlüße und keine PCMCIA mehr. Nun könnte ich auch noch den CP 5711 kaufen sind aber dann nochmal ~600€ oben drauf.


> "Es darf nicht zu kostspielig sein"


(weiß ich jetzt schon).

Wie habt ihr das gelöst bzw. habt ihr das gleiche Problem?
Mit meinem LAN-Adapter (S7 LAN von Traeger) komme ich nicht sehr weit, da ich auch auf die Simocode FU´s und andere DP geräte rauf muss und diese mit meinen anderen Adapter nicht reden wollen. (Ich glaube das kann der auch gar nicht)


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2011)

http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/bus...=laptop-latitude-xfr-e6400&s=pad&cs=RC1077931

hat noch PCMCIA


----------



## Verpolt (10 März 2011)

Hallo



> Mit diesem Express Card zu PCMCIA Adapter können Sie Ihre PCMCIA Karten an einem Notebook mit Express Card Slot nutzen. Stecken Sie den Adapter einfach in Ihren Express Card Slot, um dann Ihre PCMCIA Karten verwenden zu können. Somit können Sie fast alle PCMCIA Karten weiterhin an Ihrem Notebook nutzen.



~50€


----------



## Mordor_FRI (10 März 2011)

Den Adapter hat ich auch schon gesehn. Stand aber bei der ist nur für PCMCIA USB Karten ( Delock)


----------



## Verpolt (10 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Den Adapter hat ich auch schon gesehn. Stand aber bei der ist nur für PCMCIA USB Karten ( Delock)



USB ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das gelöst bzw. habt ihr das gleiche Problem?
> Mit meinem LAN-Adapter (S7 LAN von Traeger) komme ich nicht sehr weit, da ich auch auf die Simocode FU´s und andere DP geräte rauf muss und diese mit meinen anderen Adapter nicht reden wollen. (Ich glaube das kann der auch gar nicht)



Einfach mal den ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact testen. Der ist zwar mit 379,- EUR teurer als ein "Express Card zu PCMCIA Adapter" aber deutlich billiger als der CP5711 für 675,- EUR.


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Einfach mal den ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact testen. Der ist zwar mit 379,- EUR teurer als ein "Express Card zu PCMCIA Adapter" aber deutlich billiger als der CP5711 für 675,- EUR.



den hab ich bei meinem neuen arbeitgeber auch auf den wunschzettel gesetzt. hoffe das gerät enttäuscht mich nicht


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 März 2011)

Einziger Wermutstropfen 


```
Somit können Sie [B][COLOR=Red]fast alle[/COLOR][/B] PCMCIA Karten weiterhin an Ihrem Notebook nutzen
```


----------



## Verpolt (10 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das ist bestimmt nur bei "S" -Karten der Fall, dass es nicht klappt.


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 März 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt nur bei "S" -Karten der Fall, dass es nicht klappt.


*ACK* genau das meinte ich damit *ROFL*


----------



## M-Ott (10 März 2011)

Ganz im Ernst: Die ExpressCard-nach-CardBus-Adapter sehen alle nicht baustellentauglich aus, da steckt der CP dann 2 cm tief drin, und sobald ein Luftzug durch die Halle geht lockert er sich und die Verbindung zur CPU geht flöten.
Ich habe mir auch einen anderen Programmieradapter bestellt.

Siehe auch diesen Thread:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42377


----------



## Mordor_FRI (10 März 2011)

> Zitat von Rainer
> Einfach mal den ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact testen.


Wie sieht das bei den Adaptern den aus mit Protool, Flex, Simodrive, und Danfoss ?
das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt bei uns in der Firma.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei den Adaptern den aus mit Protool, Flex, Simodrive, und Danfoss ?
> das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt bei uns in der Firma.



Habe die entsprechenden Protokollteile in den Treiber eingebaut. Derzeit liegt mir keine Meldung vor, dass es nicht geht (aber mehrere dass es funktioniert ;-)). Allerdings hatte ich nicht alle Softwareversionen, Betriebssysteme, Antriebe etc. in allen Kombinationen zum Testen zur Verfügung.
Deshalb einfach an unseren Vertrieb wenden und einen ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact mit Rückgaberecht bestellen. Dann selbst prüfen, ob wirklich alles funktioniert, was notwendig ist.


----------



## Cliff (10 März 2011)

Hatten hier eigentlich das gleiche Problem. Vier neue Notebooks und vorhandene Simatic- Adapter. Wir haben uns zunächst für die 'Klapperlösung' mit den Adaptern entschieden. 
Bei uns geht der Trend sowieso immer mehr zur Ethernetanbindung. Von daher brauchen wir den PCMCIA- Adapter eigentlich nur noch bei Altanlagen oder ProfiBus- Problemen.



> Einfach mal den ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact testen.


Habe hier noch einen 'normalen' Netlink pro herumliegen. Nachteil: Externe Spannungsversorgung erforderlich sobald man sich z.B. an einem OP aufdockt.
Wir arbeiten ausserdem teilweise recht intensiv mit dem Autem PLC- Analyzer. Dieser funktioniert nicht mit dem Netlink (Keine Treiber)  :-(

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2011)

Cliff schrieb:


> Hatten hier eigentlich das gleiche Problem. Vier neue Notebooks und vorhandene Simatic- Adapter. Wir haben uns zunächst für die 'Klapperlösung' mit den Adaptern entschieden.
> Bei uns geht der Trend sowieso immer mehr zur Ethernetanbindung. Von daher brauchen wir den PCMCIA- Adapter eigentlich nur noch bei Altanlagen oder ProfiBus- Problemen.
> 
> 
> ...



Die externe Spannungsversorgung ist bei allen Ethernetvarianten (egal ob PRO oder PRO compact) erforderlich, wenn diese nicht über die Buchse erfolgt (OP,...). Hier hilft nur die USB Variante, da diese über USB mit Spannung versorgt wird.
Zum Thema Autem: die Jungs können doch sicher 
a) über die S7Online-Schnittstelle (z.B. mit SoftNet, prodave, ...) oder
b) direkt auf eine CP 343-1 bzw. 443-1 zugreifen.
Bei a) einfach den S7Net-Treiber des ACCON-NetLink-PRO auswählen. Bei b) einfach den ACCON-NetLink-PRO auf RFC1006 umstellen und dann direkt verwenden.


----------



## Cliff (10 März 2011)

[OT]


> b) direkt auf eine CP 343-1 bzw. 443-1 zugreifen.
> Bei a) einfach den S7Net-Treiber des ACCON-NetLink-PRO auswählen. Bei b)  einfach den ACCON-NetLink-PRO auf RFC1006 umstellen und dann direkt  verwenden.



Muss ich 'mal testen. Wir verwenden die zyklusgenaue Aufzeichnung bei welcher der Analyzer den PLC- Programmcode verändert...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2011)

Cliff schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> 
> Muss ich 'mal testen. Wir verwenden die zyklusgenaue Aufzeichnung bei welcher der Analyzer den PLC- Programmcode verändert...
> ...


Auch das geht grundsätzlich auch über RFC1006. Über eine 343-1 bzw. 443-1 werden ja auch Programme auf die SPS geladen bzw. in der SPS geändert. Hierzu das Handbuch zum ACCON-NetLink-PRO lesen, dort ist die richtige Verwendung der Parameter Rack/Slot für den RFC1006-Mode beschrieben.


----------

